# Disgusting pet shop.



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure where to post this, but after a bit of a trip out today, looking for my next t, which I got from the lovely pet shop "Rothwell pets" slightly off topic but they had an amazing Jackson chameleon in there, good set ups and a really good selection of tarantulas  but anyway after this one, we headed down to Ossett to have a look around reptillia. On parking nearby we saw another very local shop, so I thought why not have a quick visit, so we walked in, first thing I see, a bearded dragon with a large portion of tail missing, which was black at the end, I would guess around 18 months old, in a 2foot viv, next thing the guy in there is telling these people to fees there bearded dragon iceberg lettuce, as a solution to it not eating, as it's a great water source!! Well for those who know me, I do have a bit of a temper, so I said my peice  but anyway all I really want to know, is who is the best body to complain too??


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Would the RSPCA investigate this ?
Worth a call, I'm sure if you described your findings they could go and do a quick check and take it from there.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

And this is exactly how rumours are spread, did you ask why the beardie was in a small viv, he may have just taken it in and was waiting for the shop to calm down before moving it into a different cage, or he may have been medicating or quarantining it.

Any lettuce IS a great souce of water for lizards that are not eating.

I dont mean to be disrespectfull simon but really should get ALL the fact before making a judgement....



steve


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have done now, and the local council, doubt either will do anything though unfortunately.


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually yes I did ask, and apparently it was from a tail nip as a hatchling bred in the shop, and there was certainly no suggestion is was about to be moved into any of the other 2foot vivs in the shop either, and from just a quick investigation and speaking to a couple of the local reputable reptile shops, the place which I actually haven't mentioned as to not cause any rumors etc has had a long running reputation for this kind of thing.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, then i apologise for my earlier statement, i was merely pointing out that there could have been reasons.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya, 

You should complain to the local authority, they are in charge of the Pet Shop Licenses and therefore have the power to make the shop sort its act out and/or close it

Hope that all goes well and that poor beardie gets better treatment soon


----------

